# Glass, repair and flags



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All
Iam in the Pedrogao Grande area and looking for three things if anyone can advise
Where I can get some window size pieces of glass cut
Where I might get a wine fridge repaired its fairly new and stopped working think it might be excessive dust sucked in while building work was going on, tried blowing out the back with an airline but no joy so I think I need someone to check the circuit boards.
Where to buy some flags for flagging a terrace
Anywhere within a reasonable drive from Pedrógão is ok
TIA
Bob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bob

For the fridge, there's a shop about 100m down the road from Esfera Real...... No signs outside but the shop is full of white goods & your best bet to find him open is in the mornings. He doesn't speak English though. 

Flagstones & possibly glass can be bought from a place near the Vila Facaia graveyard on the back road that takes you from the VF graveyard roundabout back to Mo Pequino & PG. 

Send me a PM if you can't find it & I'll arrange to meet up with you & show you where it is


----------

